# Asteroid to Give Earth a Close Shave Monday



## Bow (Jun 25, 2011)

Now that's pretty damn close.  Maybe it will come down on my ex wife's house



			
				News Article said:
			
		

> The asteroid will make its closest approach at 9:26 a.m. EDT (1326 GMT) on June 27 and will pass just over 7,500 miles (12,000 kilometers) above the Earth's surface, NASA officials say. At that particular moment, the asteroid — which scientists have named 2011 MD — will be sailing high off the coast of Antarctica, almost 2,000 miles (3,218 km) south-southwest of South Africa.



http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2011/06/25/asteroid-to-give-earth-close-shave-monday/?test=faces


----------



## Kreij (Jun 25, 2011)

That is close. lol
I'm going to get out my baseball glove just in case I can catch the sucker.

@Bow ... I added an exerpt so people don't have to click the link if they don't want to do so.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 25, 2011)

that is damn close.




Kreij said:


> That is close. lol
> I'm going to get out my baseball glove just in case I can catch the sucker.



FLCL taught me that a guitar is better for such events, FYI.


----------



## 1freedude (Jun 25, 2011)

Whoo hoo, id like to see that.  Also, check out spaceweather.com.  My wife turned me on to that page.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 25, 2011)

1freedude said:


> Whoo hoo, id like to see that.  Also, check out spaceweather.com.  *My wife turned me on* to that page.



hehehe.ehehe.hehe.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 25, 2011)

Lulz ... this is a work friendly forum (for the most part) so please do not post a graphic explaination for Mussels as to how your wife got you interested in that site.
(It's okay to PM both of us with pics though.  )

On topic : Article says it's the size of a tour bus. That means we should be able to grab it as it's passing by with a little quick maneuvering of the ISS. Maybe has space pirate booty buried on it?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank god that tour bus isn't making a sudden stop. If you catch my drift .... xD time for a quick dance!


----------



## Kreij (Jun 25, 2011)

Maybe we can burn the TPU logo into it as it passes by. TPU tour bus FTW !!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 25, 2011)

TPU tour bus most definitely! W1zz got the magic touch. He might be able to make it happen.


----------



## BraveSoul (Jun 25, 2011)

forget the hurricanes, this is awesome,, anything big and shiny coming through anytime in our lifetime?


----------



## Bow (Jun 25, 2011)

1freedude said:


> Whoo hoo, id like to see that.  Also, check out spaceweather.com.  My wife turned me on to that page.



I check that page every day


----------



## Bow (Jun 25, 2011)

bravesoul said:


> forget the hurricanes, this is awesome,, anything big and shiny coming through anytime in our lifetime?



2032


----------



## BraveSoul (Jun 25, 2011)

Bow said:


> 2032


i was hoping a little earlier like 2012


----------



## Bow (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 25, 2011)

Wouldn't something the size of a tour bus break up quite a lot upon entering our atmosphere?

May as well call it a shooting star and not bother reporting on it.

Asteroids still count as shooting stars when in atmosphere right?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 25, 2011)

Just thought of something, what if scientists are wrong? If they are, either we won't know about it or *bang bang boom* **insert catastrophe here** ......


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm sure there are a fair few space rocks which have not been mentioned which have cut through our atmosphere.
I remember seeing one huge blue/white space rock fly through the atmosphere a few years ago over this way towards the Tasman.

Out this way the plates are still moving creating new fault lines in a place I plan to move near in a years time....if the after shocks stop by then....

Earthquakes, Tsunamis, metldowns, frequent hacking success.....

The warm up for what is supposed to be happening in 2012 or just being spread out?


----------



## Kreij (Jun 25, 2011)

Let's say that this is an "earth killer" and they aren't telling us.
So what? I'm doing what I wan't to be doing and you should be too.
If you're not, you may want to re-assess your life.
Your life could end at any second due to a million reasons. 
Git 'er done.


----------



## 1freedude (Jun 25, 2011)

Its not as though (if there was a collision) we would just stop being earthlings.  It would take time...

I guess my timing is perfect, because I am taking a vacation to the ADK's, hometown.  Bow knows where im from.
My hometown just survived 500 year flooding.


----------



## The_Ish (Jun 25, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Lulz ... this is a work friendly forum (for the most part) so please do not post a graphic explaination for Mussels as to how your wife got you interested in that site.
> (It's okay to PM both of us with pics though.  )
> 
> On topic : Article says it's the size of a tour bus. That means we should be able to grab it as it's passing by with a little quick maneuvering of the ISS. Maybe has space pirate booty buried on it?



If it was of that size and actually hit the earth, it would wipe out a lot of people. For those of you not familiar with the Tunguska event:



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The Tunguska event, or Tunguska blast or Tunguska explosion, was an enormously powerful explosion that occurred near the Podkamennaya Tunguska River in what is now Krasnoyarsk Krai, Russia, at about 7:14 a.m. KRAT (0:14 UT) on June 30 [O.S. June 17], 1908.[1][2][3][3]
> *The explosion is believed to have been caused by the air burst of a large meteoroid or comet fragment at an altitude of 5–10 kilometres (3–6 mi) above the Earth's surface. Different studies have yielded varying estimates of the object's size, with general agreement that it was a few tens of metres across.*[4]
> The number of scholarly publications on the problem of the Tunguska explosion since 1908 may be estimated at about 1,000 (mainly in Russian). Many scientists have participated in Tunguska studies, the best-known of them being Leonid Kulik, Yevgeny Krinov, Kirill Florensky, Nikolai Vladimirovic Vasily, and Wilhelm Fast.[5]
> Although the meteoroid or comet burst in the air rather than hitting the surface, this event is still referred to as an impact. Estimates of the energy of the blast range from 5 to as high as 30 megatons of TNT (21–130 PJ),[6][7] with *10–15 megatons of TNT (42–63 PJ) the most likely[7]—roughly equal to the United States' Castle Bravo thermonuclear bomb tested on March 1, 1954, about 1,000 times more powerful than the atomic bomb dropped on Hiroshima, Japan*, and about one-third the power of the Tsar Bomba, the largest nuclear weapon ever detonated.[8] *The explosion knocked over an estimated 80 million trees covering 2,150 square kilometres (830 sq mi). It is estimated that the shock wave from the blast would have measured 5.0 on the Richter scale. An explosion of this magnitude is capable of destroying a large metropolitan area.[9] This possibility has helped to spark discussion of asteroid deflection strategies.*
> The Tunguska event is the largest impact event over land in Earth's recent history.[10] Impacts of similar size over remote ocean areas would most likely have gone unnoticed[citation needed][dubious – discuss][11] before the advent of global satellite monitoring in the 1960s and 1970s



Not sure how to/if there are any spoiler tags?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiXpp-i442s&feature=player_embedded


----------



## qubit (Jun 25, 2011)

Spoiler tags: 



Spoiler



Peekaboo!



Click the Quote button on this post to see how they work.


----------



## m4gicfour (Jun 25, 2011)

Spoiler


----------

